

Google Is Building A Same-Day Amazon Prime Competitor, “Google Shopping Express” - ankneo
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/04/google-is-building-a-same-day-amazon-prime-competitor-google-shopping-express/

======
DigitalSea
It's going to take a lot of money, time, hardware and infrastructure to beat
Amazon. We're talking about a company that failed to deliver the Nexus 4 to
customers resulting in a lot of anger, now multiply that by tens of thousands
of different products and you've got a scary situation. It would be in the
best interests of Google to acquire a company already innovating in this
space, I am not really up-to-date as to what startups actually are that Google
could buy though.

Amazon has the space well and truly dominated for now, but I would love to see
some competition. Who knows, maybe Google can nail this and give Amazon a run
for its money. I think Google has spread themselves far too thin, they've got
their fingers in too many pies and I think it's why most of their non-
advertising and search efforts end up failing because no matter how big you
are it's almost impossible to truly be good at 1000 things as opposed to one
or maybe even 3 or so (like Amazon is).

~~~
easytiger
The most important thing to mention is that Amazon are squeezing their margins
to approaching zero. If you want to compete you will have to play for a very
long term win.

That said, i welcome more options. I now default to Amazon for most purchases.

------
espeed
KIVA Systems' robots (<http://www.kivasystems.com>) revolutionized warehouse
automation. Zappos was using KIVA when Amazon acquired Zappos, and then Amazon
acquired KIVA for $775 million.

See "Autonomous Robots Invade Retail Warehouses"
(<http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/01/retailrobots/>)

KIVA @ Zappos: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fdd6sQ8Cbe0>

I doubt Amazon is going to permit a contract between KIVA and Google so it
will be interesting to see Google's innovations in this space.

------
dchichkov
"Google Shopping Horror Express" ;)

Well, I hope not. Actually Google Checkout worked fine for me more than once.
Not as smooth as Amazon, but it feels much, much better than PayPal, that
sneaks up on you and tries to make you pay with your bank account every time.

Still, considering disaster with Nexus 4 delivery dates...

